# FS: 6 species of plants.



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

The only kicker is, you have to come get them  I'm in Mission!

$10!

Numerous stems of:

L. Aromatica (5+ stems)
Rotala Macrandra (5 or so stems)
L. Repens (10+ stems)
Pogostemon Stellata (5 stems or so)
Sunset Hygro (5+ stems)
Hygrophila Difformis (5+ stems)
Also have some some Riccia.

Completely algae free, very healthy.
I'm doing some renovation in the tank, so if nobody claims them they go in the garbage. Would hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

last chance! Can deliver to Langley today!

I'd say about 15 stems of each I pulled out! Repens 30+


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Will have some nice plants to trim this weekend. I'm working in Richmond now, so delivery is possible!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do youu have any Tonina belem?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't, no.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i would like some plants, are they $10 each or $10 for the whole bunch


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

for a whole bunch.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

which plant is the last picture? Pogostemon Stellata? i am really interested in that plant and i noticed you said before you were coming out to langley do you happen to be heading out here anytime soon?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

No i want them all lol...........can you deliver to slurrey?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

it is pogostemon stellata, yes. It's a lot bigger now, thicker. 

And there is plenty to go around.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to get 2 packages...I need o be in Mission sometime this week


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

well, because of overwhelming interest from many people over the last day, if I were to sell packages as a whole, I would have a barren wasteland left for a tank. So first come first served. I trim my plants back once a week, so they will be available the following week.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Did a pretty good trim today, have a lot of stems available. (about a bucket worth) As you can see. Their is about 3x as many.

So, first come first served. Anyone who wants to come to Mission gets first pick, otherwise I work in Richmond on Monday, or can meet in Langley on Sunday.

Let me know!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

2 packages available. First come first served. Majority is L. Aromatica and L. Repens, also a nice chunk of Riccia.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top..


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

How much light is needed for these?

I would take a whole whack of em  Just need to pick up in a few weeks... 

PM'ed as well


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

They are currently sitting under 3.9WPG, 2.5bps co2 injection, in eco-complete capped with flourite red. I dose KH2P04, KNO3, K2S04, and CSM-B Micro-trace, with GH Boost, MgS04, Fe-DTPA, CaCI2, and Mn. Some species will do fine under 2wpg. Some won't. I can pick out the ones that do, though!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Any plants still available? I am finally set up for some.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a HUGE portion, including really long L. Aromatica with long roots, L. Repens, and a lot of Riccia.

I'll sell BIG patches of Riccia for $5 each. (about the size of a middle aged mans hand) this stuff is really starting to overgrow the top, which does not allow my bottom plants to grow at all.

And last week I threw a 1 gallon bucket full of plants away 

I'll let the whole bucket go for $20. It's enough plants to fill a 33g+
First come first served! BYOBucket!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Do u have snails? I hate snails. Is it 10$ per stem


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Oops. If u can deliver sometime again in Langley I'll take a bucket.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Is "size of a middle aged mans hand" a european style of measurement? metric? haha
I will pm if I can get out your way this week. What are your common hours of availability?
Or do you ever drive through Poco? I am home most days this week for home reno's.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not $10 per stem, no. It's $10 per big portion, so probably 20+ stems mixed.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Is "size of a middle aged mans hand" a european style of measurement? metric? haha
> I will pm if I can get out your way this week. What are your common hours of availability?
> Or do you ever drive through Poco? I am home most days this week for home reno's.


Yes it is! It'a metriperial standard measurement. 
My hours of availability are all over the place. I'll try to get in to grab the bucket and make my way towards Richmond hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be taking the bucket to work with me in Richmond tomorrow for around 3pm if anyone wants it, BYOB!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

The whole bucket for $10! They are dying, and I had to throw away a bunch. If nobody takes them, they are going in the garbage.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

pm'ed.......


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone take this Riccia! Look at this stuff!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i could take it ryan. the fry may enjoy it. r u in mission? what r the light requirments?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I am currently not in Mission, but will be in the next day or so. The light requirements are 3wpg+ to continue to grow, but 2-3WPG to maintain health


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Is the riccia for free? I could use some help with my riccia carpet


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not free. $5 for a big portion.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone take this riccia!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

The Riccia needs to go tomorrow, or it goes in the garbage!
$20 for all of it. 

Either pickup tonight, or tomorrow in Richmond. It's enough to cover the entire carpet of a 55g tank.


----------

